# Bait shop in chester wv



## chesterfried533 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello fellow fishermen i just wanted to let you know that i am opening a bait and tackle shop in chester wv i will sale all kinds of live bait from chubs to fatheads and i will also have chicken liver and worms and also trout bait hope to see you it will be open the 2nd week in April Thanks! Riversedge bait and tackle.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Where at in Chester? 
Good luck! We need more bait shops


----------



## chesterfried533 (Mar 12, 2017)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Where at in Chester?
> Good luck! We need more bait shops


On railroad st before city park ill be posting signs


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sure glad to hear that news! 
Walking distance from the Chester ramp? Enough room for truck & trailer to park?
If so,,, I'll make sure I stop-by-&-say-hi!
Ya know,,,, if you'd post a picture of the place & the street address,,,, I'll put a 'pin' in the map for ya!?
https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...f5b00886fc4fbf!8m2!3d40.6147889!4d-80.5614009
Thanks


----------



## chesterfried533 (Mar 12, 2017)

Doboy said:


> Sure glad to hear that news!
> Walking distance from the Chester ramp? Enough room for truck & trailer to park?
> If so,,, I'll make sure I stop-by-&-say-hi!
> Ya know,,,, if you'd post a picture of the place & the street address,,,, I'll put a 'pin' in the map for ya!?
> ...


I am opening it out of my garage i got all permits and the address is 533 railroad st and its walking distant to the boat ramp at the park it will be open the 2nd week in april if you can think of any other special bait like crawfish etc.. Id be happy to accommodate


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,, Since you asked,,,
I have 2 good friends with bait & tackle shops,,, & I've seen 2 or 3 shops go under,,,, the owners ruined their OWN BUSINESS!
So,,,,
If you get a chance, take a ride up to Beaver & check out Reddi Bait & Tackle on Bridge St.
He has fatheads, shiners, gills, suckers, etc,etc,,,,, frozen skippies, shad, & suckers most of the time. I'd say, that he's set-up for the RIVER, REAL NICE. 
He has Many BIG CAT, STRIPER & WALLEYE pictures on the walls.
*Fishing contests. 
You know,,, MOST FISHERMEN LIKE TO BRAG! 
Maybe put up a chalk board,,,, list the BIG FISH OF THE WEEK! (*do not list exactly where*!)*
If you can,,, buy up a bunch of sinker, jig molds,,, pour your own.

BTW,,,, IF any of your 'live' bait-fish dies,,,, bag'em & freez'em quick.
If you run out of bait, Don't let anyone get away unhappy. Give 'em a good deal on frozies.
Frozen Emerald shiners usually sell for $5 a FULL 'zip' up Erie! Frozen fatheads & goldies, $2.50 
Some shops down South actually get $8 for a stuffed bag of frozen mullet,,, . That's NUTS.

BTW #2,,,, it's A-OK to count shiners, gills, shad & suckers,,,,, but if you REALLY take the time to count fatheads,,,,,,,, I wish you luck. 

BTW #3,,,, 95% of fishing tackle is imported anyway,,,, buy BULK off of Ebay. Get your starting- out prices lower than Wallyworld! & It's still possible to triple your investments.

I placed a 'PIN' in Google Maps for ya,,,, you'll have to check out the SPOT placement, & then YOU can also add a picture of your shop.

Again,,, Good Luck.


----------



## chesterfried533 (Mar 12, 2017)

Doboy said:


> lol,,, Since you asked,,,
> I have 2 good friends with bait & tackle shops,,, & I've seen 2 or 3 shops go under,,,, the owners ruined their OWN BUSINESS!
> So,,,,
> If you get a chance, take a ride up to Beaver & check out Reddi Bait & Tackle on Bridge St.
> ...


Thanks alot ive been to tims bait shop quite a bit he has a very nice set up and i was thinking about doing tournaments and two week catfish poles. Live weigh ins at the shop and release at city park


----------



## airkat105 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats great news always looking for some good local info on the river conditions. Will you be able to provide info for us "out of towners"?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello airkat,,,, where do you live?


----------



## airkat105 (Jul 17, 2012)

Minerva ohio. About an hour from my house to be on the water


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to hear, I drive through Chester every day so I'll stop in and see what ya have going on.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I grew up in Newell......glad to see that you are starting up that shop. Hope to get down there a few times this summer. Good luck with your business.


----------



## airkat105 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is the river fishable yet?


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you opened yet? Rivers still high and discolored but fishable if your careful.


----------



## Roy P (Apr 12, 2017)

I went by there yesterday and he was not open yet.


----------



## Beagledogxxx (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you know if there is still a Wednesday night bass tournament run from the Chester launch?


----------



## chesterfried533 (Mar 12, 2017)

Beagledogxxx said:


> Do you know if there is still a Wednesday night bass tournament run from the Chester launch?


Yes i am pretty sure


----------



## Beagledogxxx (Jul 14, 2016)

chesterfried533 said:


> Yes i am pretty sure


Great thanks!


----------

